# Used A .410 Gauge



## rdabpenman (Dec 19, 2013)

Solid brass shot shell for the barrel on this 30 cal Bolt Action.
The .410 casing has a .466" diameter and is a perfect diameter match for the fittings.
Cut to length, polished and applied 6 coats of automotive lacquer using my "Dipping Method"

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06347Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06354Custom.jpg

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 19, 2013)

That thing is sweet. Gonna have to try that one. Thanks for posting this


----------



## myingling (Dec 19, 2013)

That's cool ,,,nice one


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 19, 2013)

Really cool. I don't think I have ever seen a brass shotgun shell!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 19, 2013)

That is really cool Les, I'm with Barry though I've never seen a brass .410 or any brass shotgun shell for that matter. Well done


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 19, 2013)

Brass shotshells.
http://www.ballisticproducts.com/Ma...shotshells-for-reloading/productinfo/3924165/

Les


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 20, 2013)

The earliest shotgun shells were brass. I think they took way too much brass to make so they went to paper. An 8 or 10 ga. would use a bunch. I have an early double barrel that shoots brass shells similar to a .410 but not the same. It's a ".44 shot", also called a .44 XL, from the 1890's. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 20, 2013)

That is so cool!


----------

